# Core Elements Revised - Horror on the High Seas (Modern)



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 10, 2005)

Had the inspiration for a hooror game on the High Seas after watching Ghost Ship for the umpteenth time.

This will be my first time GMing a pbp game, so please feel free to make any comments on how you feel the game can be improved.

Anyway, heres the kick: the characters (I'll need 6 PCs) are newlyweds on their honeymoon cruise (I'd to see to characters that are married to each other). Anything goes character wise, however I'm not planning on using any magic in the game. There will be plenty of action and suspense. I'd like for the people involved to post at least every other day.

Characters are to start at level 2. The system will be Core Elements Revised. You can determine your Stats at Invisible Castle using the Grid Method. Feel free to take any feats that are in the Modern Player's Companion, Volumes 1 & 2.

So there you have it. Any takers?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm interested.

Modern times, I assume?
How much backround would you like?
Are players going to split off in pairs to make their characters?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 11, 2005)

Yup, most defintely modern. Feel free to include as much background as you like. As per the last question, I would like to have two players collborate on ideas for a married couple. Other than that, everything else is a go.

One last thing, all character are to start with maximum allowable hit points.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 12, 2005)

Bump. Anyone else interested? If interest isn't there because of the system I'll change it over to D20 Modern.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Would like to actually GM this one.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

We'll just have to see what tomorrow brings

Question, What attracted you to the bare bones core rules?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Just seems a little easier to kkep track of things. Plus I've never used it before, so I thought I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

*interested*

i am interested. i was looking for an opportunity to try pbf games, and i happen to have some spare time. 

so, what happens? do i have to post the whole character, or just the background information and the character idea, and then you work out the statistics for yourself?

and:
are we free to create characters of any nationality, or do we have to be from somewhere specific? what about their professions and social class? what exactly is the era (or the year!) of play?

does it matter if i'm not very expert with the d20 modern rules? i would *really * like to play, but i don't want to read the whole SRD . on the other hand, having a go to that pdf you linked in the first post wouldn't be a problem. 
in particular, do we have to choose class, feats, *and* skills, or would just skill do the job?
i think all i really want to say is: how detailed (and close to the d20 modern game) you want the character sheet to be?

logicsfate, have you already created your character? should we try and collaborate to create them? do you want to be the husband or the wife?
i'd prefer to be the husband...


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

ok, i'll jump the gun. this is my character concept. i can (and probably will) add more details later, when Frukathka will have answered my questions.

i assume the game is set in 2005. I am keeping the ideas quite generic, though, so that i can change them later, should the campaign being set in other eras.

my character is called Robert White.

He was born in Liverpool, UK in 1974. His father Timothy was a mathematician and his mother Laura was a school teacher. He had one brother, James. After the death of James in a car accident in 1986, he and his family decided to move to Boston, MA. He graduated with honours from Harvard in 1996. 

He is a naval engineer at the moment, and a brilliant one, for that matter. He is one of the most successful and well paid engineers of the state, with a promising career on the horizon.

Robert is not happy, though. He never wanted to become an engineer. He was forced to take that path by his father, who despised his "foolish" ideas of becoming a painter. Being the only son left alive, he felt obliged to give in and forget about his desires.

That was to become a usual pattern in Robert's life. He gave up his painting out of desperation, as he felt that treating that as a mere hobby would have been a waste of time. He doesn't like his job and doesn't care for all the money or the laurels he gets. He doesn't even care too much about his wife, who he married only for his family pressures to "settle down". He doesn't have any real, close friend, apart from a Paul Tynner, in UK, with which he exchange regular mails.


Unbeknownst by all (it's easy to pretend not to see), Robert is developing an alcohol addiction.



that's it for the moment. sorry if some expressions sound dodgy or byzantine...  i'm not a mothertongue!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm, I didn't have anything worked out yet, so quick question, wow much does he make in a year

I'm not about to go marry some chump for only 50k  

More seriously though, I could work up someone to be unhappily married too, what would he look for in a women, other than avalibility?


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Hmm, I didn't have anything worked out yet, so quick question, wow much does he make in a year
> 
> I'm not about to go marry some chump for only 50k




baby, you take all my money and give it to another man!!! 



			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> More seriously though, I could work up someone to be unhappily married too, what would he look for in a women, other than avalibility?




what if your character fell in love with my wife? would that be too great gatsbian?

he could work for a better social position. or for power (having lots of women makes you feel you have power over them... or so i'm told! ).
there are many reasons to start a relationship... you imagination is the limit!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Spell said:
			
		

> so, what happens? do i have to post the whole character, or just the background information and the character idea, and then you work out the statistics for yourself?



post only as much information you want to, but please try to make it complete as possible (on par with D20 Modern) so that I have an easy of an enough time putting my campaign info together.




			
				Spell said:
			
		

> and: are we free to create characters of any nationality, or do we have to be from somewhere specific? what about their professions and social class? what exactly is the era (or the year!) of play?



Yes, feel free to make your character of any background/nationality that you can think of. As per social class I'm going to use the Wealth system from D20 Modern. So you'll need to pick a starting occupation. I'll also allow the Idle Rich occupation from Sidewinder: Recoiled with a slight modification




> *Idle Rich*
> *Prereq:* Age 18+
> *Benefit:* Choose three of the following skills; Gamble, Intimidate, Knowledge (Business, Civivics, Current Events or Popular Culture), OPerate Vehicle, Ride, add a new Speak Language. You gain a +1 bonus to checks with these skills
> *Reputation Increases:* +1
> *Wealth Bonus Increase:* +6



The game will be set in Summer of 2010, the ship taking off from Miami, Florida, set for the Caribbeans.




			
				Spell said:
			
		

> does it matter if i'm not very expert with the d20 modern rules? i would *really * like to play, but i don't want to read the whole SRD . on the other hand, having a go to that pdf you linked in the first post wouldn't be a problem.  in particular, do we have to choose class, feats, *and* skills, or would just skill do the job? i think all i really want to say is: how detailed (and close to the d20 modern game) you want the character sheet to be?



Not really no, if you have any questions about the character creation process aor what to do next, just leave it to me. I'll be sure to (help you) fill in the blanks.

With Core Elements Revised there are no classes. You will need to choose skills and feats though. Format the character sheet as close as you can get it to D20 Modern.




			
				Spell said:
			
		

> logicsfate, have you already created your character? should we try and collaborate to create them? do you want to be the husband or the wife?
> i'd prefer to be the husband...



 Actually I'm hoping for a married couple that frequents these board often to join. But you two go ahead if you want to do that.


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

thank, i'll complete as much as i can very very soon


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 13, 2005)

My question for you, Fru is - how often are you hoping to have your players posting?  I'd definately say we're interested, but Kennon's new job is EN World-less and my internet time is somewhat sporadic (though I always end up spending about an hour here every day)...

I don't really know how PbP works... so - sort of give me some details on the nitty-gritty of it.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> My question for you, Fru is - how often are you hoping to have your players posting?  I'd definately say we're interested, but Kennon's new job is EN World-less and my internet time is somewhat sporadic (though I always end up spending about an hour here every day)...
> 
> I don't really know how PbP works... so - sort of give me some details on the nitty-gritty of it.



 She asked my question for me. I'm interested, but my time is limited.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 14, 2005)

If your time is limited pretty much to postining once or twice during the weekdays that'd be fine. I'd like to be able to update once evry three days at a minimum.


----------



## Spell (Sep 14, 2005)

*my character*

ok, here i go. i might have changed some details, and i am sure you will like to add something else, but this is the character concept and all the details i could come up with. if you have any suggestion, question, or whatnot, i'll answer it. after all, it's your game! 

[sblock]
NAME: Robert White
AGE: 36 years old
GENDER: Male
HEIGHT: 6 foot 1 inch
WEIGHT: 165 pounds
EYES: hazel
HAIR: dark brown
SKIN: white, pale

STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 11 (+0)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 18 (+4)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHA: 12 (+1)

HP: 16 (10+6+2*CON modifier)
SKILLS: Computer use [2]; concentration [2]; craft (mechanical) [5]; craft (structural) [6]; Craft (visual arts) [1]; Disable device [1]; Gather information [1]; Investigate [1]; Knowlege (technology) [1]; Listen [2]; Repair [1]; Research [2]; Spot [1] (they should add up to 24 skill points)

REVISED SKILLS: since i've lost completely track of what system are we using, i'll have this other entry telling which skill slot i'm talking, with the x4 skill points at first level. i have no idea if this is correct, because, as i said, i don't know if it should follow the d20 modern srd rules or not...
anyway:
balance [2]; bluff [1]; computer use [5]; concentration [3]; craft (mechanical) [6]; craft (structural) [7]; craft (visual arts) [2]; demolitions [2]; diplomacy [1]; disable device [2]; drive [3]; gather information [2]; hide [1]; investigate [2]; knowledge (art) [3]; knowledge (civics) [1]; knowledge (technology) [2]; listen [3]; move silently [1]; read/ write language (french) [2]; repair [2]; research [3]; search [1]; sense motive [1]; speak language (french) [1]; spot [2]; swim [1]



FEATS: i'm not sure if i can have 2 or 3. i will give you a list of five, starting with those i would like to take first, so that, if i should gain another level, you would know automatically what i would like to get. 
Attentive; Endurance; Builder (mechanical and structural); Far shot; Focused


-BACKGROUND INFORMATION-
Family & Contacts:
Father: Timothy White, mathematician. (born 1947)
Mother: Laura Doyle, school teacher. (born 1953)
Brother (twin): James White. (born 1974, dead 1986)
Contact: Professor Thomas Ryner (in Boston. He used Robert as a young aide in his New Orleans reconsctruction team.); Paul Tenner (in Liverpool. He is an old childhood friend. He and Robert kept in contact throughout the years, first by regular mail, and now by msn and emails.)

Personal History:
Born in Liverpool, uk, the 25th of november 1974.
After a relatively uneventful and quiet childhood, the life of Robert was shaked by the death of his twin, James, in a car accident. Robert broke his right arm in the accident, and her mother broke a leg, but they stayed alive. Robert secretly blamed his father for the death of James, but he never voiced openly his accusations. He was (and still is) afraid of his father, whose insistence and ideas about life and how to live it is a heavy burden to bear.
After the death of James, the Whites moved to Boston. A job offer was the perfect excuse to move aways from Liverpool and their memory filled home. Robert didn't like Boston. He never managed to be accepted by other kids of his age, and found the school boring and meaningless. He developed a love for figurative arts and paintings, but his father's casual mocking of his creations made him uneasy. For that reason, and for the insistence of his parents, Robert decided to enroll in the engineering courses at Harvard. He graduated with honours in 1996.
After some years in apprendiship in the engineering studio of Thomas Ryner, he managed to get a job as naval engineer. By that time, unable to come to compromise with his job to find a place for painting in his life, he decided to never paint again, and to dedicate his life to research and work.

He has published a number of interesting an promising studies that have made him famous in some engineering circles. He has a good job, and a good pay, with excellent prospectives for the future.
He married a month ago to Emily, a secretary of the studio where he is currently working (the Sender &  Lewis inc., in Miami), succumbing to the insistences of his parents to "settle down and start a family".

Despite all this success, Robert doesn't love his job any more than he loves his wife Emily. He despises his colleagues and has no much respect for his published works. He feels very lonely and depressed and he has started to drink with alarming regularity. He realises that Emily loves him, but he has lost respect for himself when he decided to give up on painting, feeling that he sold out for money. That lack of respect makes him bitter and aloof. Sometimes he can't help but mistreating Emily for her desire to understand him and to be by his side.

Robert has a battle going on inside him. on one hand, we would really like to forget his past, his bitterness, his grudges with his father, move on and fit in. on the other he would like to have died on James behalf, on that sunday evening of 24 years ago.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 14, 2005)

Spell, your character looks great. Your abilitiy scores look under average, so go ahead and spread around 4 points however you see fit as well as bumping the Con score up to 10.


----------



## Spell (Sep 15, 2005)

c'mon people!!! enroll!!!
papa wants to play!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

bump.


----------



## Spell (Sep 16, 2005)

i second that emotion...


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry I've been distracted, 

Sara is an actress who had her 15 minutes of fame 15 long years ago, while her career didn't end, she is regulated to B movie slashers where she plays a front heavy ditzy blonde or monster films where she always plays a chesty vampress or a busty sorceress. She recently recently reprised her most popular role as Evilynn in Back to Demon House XI: Trip to Hell. All this because after her first film(A classic), she accepted the first role handed to her.

 She is endlessly depressed that she's infinitly more likly to be invited to UltraCon than the Emmies, though her quicky dwindiling wealth seems to give some condolence(For now). As she takes regular cruises on her off time, smokes french ciggerretes and trys to always look her best, except when drinking and gambling.

 Through some more of her more physical roles, Sara is physically strong and has learned some basic fighting manuvers


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

As per my sig, all my rolls are done under LF

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=151643


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2005)

LF, your background looks good. Care to post up the the vitals of Sara?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

They'll be up befroe I go to work!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

```
Character Sara Long?
Player LF
Level 2
Starting Occupation Celebrity
Sex Female
Heigt 5'9"
Weight 118lb
Eyes Blue
Hair Dyed Blonde
Skin Perfect
Age 33

Ability Scores
Str 14+2
Dex 16+3
Con 15+2
Int 11+0
Wis 10+0
Cha 13+1

HP 17
Defense +3
Speed 30ft
Wealth 12


Skills
ranks
5 Balance 
5 Diplomacy
2 Intimidate
2 Jump 
4 Know(pop culture) 
2 Preform(act)  +1 occupation
5 profession 
5 tumble 
5 Defensive Martial Arts
5 Combat throw

Gear
2 Bags of clothes
jewelry
Passport
Sunglasses from Del Sol in Nassau
Cup with cruise line logo
Purse + contents
```

Sara is an actress who had her 15 minutes of fame 15 long years ago, while her career didn't end, she is regulated to B movie slashers where she plays a front heavy ditzy blonde or monster films where she always plays a chesty vampress or a busty sorceress. She recently recently reprised her most popular role as Evilynn in Back to Demon House XI: All Heck Breaks Loose. All this because after her first film(A classic), she accepted the first role handed to her.

 She is endlessly depressed that she's infinitly more likly to be invited to UltraCon than the Emmies, though her quicky dwindiling wealth seems to give some condolence(For now). As she takes regular cruises on her off time, smokes french ciggerretes and trys to always look her best, except when drinking and gambling.

 Through some more of her more physical roles, Sara is physically strong and has learned some basic fighting manuvers


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 18, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> How's that look?



Terrific. Thanks.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 18, 2005)

Though I'm guessing it won't matter, I'm not sure how to work wealth past first level


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 18, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Though I'm guessing it won't matter, I'm not sure how to work wealth past first level



I'm going to go ahead and give you a wealth score of 12. As you are playing a celebrity, I think it fits.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm going to go ahead and give you a wealth score of 12. As you are playing a celebrity, I think it fits.



 Are we still doing core elements: revised, or have we switched to D20 Modern? We're willing to give it a shot as long as it's only updated 3x/week. Sorry it took so long to get back with a definitive answer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Are we still doing core elements: revised, or have we switched to D20 Modern?



It will be a little of both. The only elements I'm using from D20 Modern are Occupations and Wealth.




			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> We're willing to give it a shot as long as it's only updated 3x/week. Sorry it took so long to get back with a definitive answer.



Okay. Thats is fin, I will keep it paced on par with you and your wife needs. No proble on the gettin' back part, partly my fault.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It will be a little of both. The only elements I'm using from D20 Modern are Occupations and Wealth.




Aha!    I completly forgot about that, I'm sorry, I'll edit my character tonight

(insert weak excuse about work here)


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 20, 2005)

And that should bring my character in line with core rules


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> And that should bring my character in line with core rules



Yup. Lookin' good. Now we just need QD and TU to make characters and we can get this one off the ground.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup. Lookin' good. Now we just need QD and TU to make characters and we can get this one off the ground.



 We started bouncing some ideas around last night.  Hopefully we'll be able to sit down and determine something more concrete this evening.  

We've never played in a game where we were significant others... so - we're going to see if we can't come up with an excellent pair of newlyweds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We started bouncing some ideas around last night.  Hopefully we'll be able to sit down and determine something more concrete this evening.
> 
> We've never played in a game where we were significant others... so - we're going to see if we can't come up with an excellent pair of newlyweds.



Sounds good. Lookin' forward to seeing your characters.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I have an idea for a pair of criminal newly wed's if someone is interesting in working with me beloew is my idea.

[sblock]
My character and his partner in crime aren't actually married, infact they're brother and sister (or something similiar) who have managed to con there way into winning this all expense paid, newly wed holiday.

While on board they were planning on pulling off a big heist by removing  the legendary [insert name here] diamond, which is currently (secretly) on it's way to it's home city of [insert city name].

This is a heist that they've been planning for a long time, and they've even organised a way to not only cripple the state of the art ship, but they even have a means of getting off.

My idea would be to create a two person team of highly trained criminals, my character would focus on lock picking, computer hacking etc while the other person would focus on some of the more charisma based skills.

So it would be a cross between Speed 2 and Ghost ship

Anyway thats my initial thoughts[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll think about it(it would take just minimal twiking), if Fru's up with that idea...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Well I have an idea for a pair of criminal newly wed's if someone is interesting in working with me beloew is my idea.



I think your idea is pretty funny, but I'd rather have the story be about heroes, not anti-heroes.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think your idea is pretty funny, but I'd rather have the story be about heroes, not anti-heroes.



Okay, my idea wasn't that they are villians or murderers or anything, mearly thieves, I thought it would be interesting to have these two seemingly normal couple be thrown into this situation, over time the other characters begin to suspect that something isn't quite right about these two.

Due to the situation these two natuarally work towards not only saving themselves but the others as well, and if they do manage to acquire the odd trinket along the way, well that's even better.

Anyway it's up to you Frukathka, if your answer is a no, perhaps I could tone my idea done to them having conned there way onto the ship, and are hoping to fleece a few sheep while on board.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Okay, my idea wasn't that they are villians or murderers or anything, mearly thieves, I thought it would be interesting to have these two seemingly normal couple be thrown into this situation, over time the other characters begin to suspect that something isn't quite right about these two.
> 
> Due to the situation these two natuarally work towards not only saving themselves but the others as well, and if they do manage to acquire the odd trinket along the way, well that's even better.



Okay, I'll allow it. The characters will really have to try to keep up appearances as a married couple though.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 22, 2005)

Is it just me or does the skill system in the Core Elements seem a bit weak.

Assuming we're using d20 mod skill list, with the limited number of skills points given for each level, it's going to be very hard to meet or exceed the DC checks used in d20 modern.  It would work much better if we got the normal x4 multiplier for first level.

Also how are the combat skills going to work? Are we going to be given a list of combat skills? (i.e Brawl, Martial Arts, Firearms etc) also are there any feats required to use them. (I.e. do we need to have the Personal Firearms Feat before we can learn the Firearms skill)

Once I know about this, I'll be able to finalise my character.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 22, 2005)

The DC will be set by the GM probly to the new standards and I'm guess just desribe the way your character fights, and it comes back to the GM for whats applicable again

(Of course I'm just guessing)


----------



## Spell (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the skill system in the Core Elements seem a bit weak.




i'd say: don't worry and let the GM mind to the rules. i am sure if he choose that system, he knows how to handle it 
i have a feeling idea and role playing are more important than mechanics, but even if i'm mistaken, well, he's doing all the rolls, so...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the skill system in the Core Elements seem a bit weak.



Actually, I find it to be rather liberating. We are using CER for skills.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 26, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I find it to be rather liberating. We are using CER for skills.



Allow me to clarify what I meant, I too like the fact that you can choose any skill without restriction, my only concern was regarding the low amount of skills points, if you're going to adjust the DC ratings for skill checks then this won't be a problem.  My only wish was to have the x4 skill points at 1st level.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 27, 2005)

understandable but it might become unbalancing with the defense system vs. combat skills


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> My only wish was to have the x4 skill points at 1st level.



Alright, go ahead. That means everyone else need sto adjust their skills too.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 29, 2005)

Done


----------



## Spell (Oct 1, 2005)

i've done it, too, although it looks a bit messy, now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, it looks like this one is not going to get off the ground - sorry fellas

<Clunk>

That is the sound of my last post in this thread - there just isn't enough interest.


----------

